# Do you like to draw?



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you enjoy drawing? If so, what do you like to draw?


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Because of drawing I am stuck on Academy of Fine Arts. I love drawing fantastical creatures but carefully, searching for new anatomical possibilities. Baby grubs. Humanoid animals, Animal - like humans which makes them something different than humans or even mammals. I enjoy drawing synthetically and in detail depending on what do I want to do. Generally I do anything that is biological. Also I love to draw nude models - preferably older males and women. Young body is very boring to draw...


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Wonszu said:


> Because of drawing I am stuck on Academy of Fine Arts. I love drawing fantastical creatures but carefully, searching for new anatomical possibilities. Baby grubs. Humanoid animals, Animal - like humans which makes them something different than humans or even mammals. I enjoy drawing synthetically and in detail depending on what do I want to do. Generally I do anything that is biological. Also I love to draw nude models - preferably older males and women. Young body is very boring to draw...


Show us! :crazy:


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Nightchill said:


> Show us! :crazy:


I would love to show models but sadly I have no photos :c I could show only two, three drawings from III year I made but the rest of my drawings are 180 km away from me and all of them are all in B1 size. Also terrible camera from 2003 is terrible xD But I could show drawings of creatures if you would like to see.


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Wonszu said:


> I would love to show models but sadly I have no photos :c I could show only two, three drawings from III year I made but the rest of my drawings are 180 km away from me and all of them are all in B1 size. Also terrible camera from 2003 is terrible xD But I could show drawings of creatures if you would like to see.


Yes


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

*@Nightchill *Be careful, random flaccid penises and giant boobs appeared.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I love to draw... pretty much anything... trees and leaves and people and flowers and buildings and doors and windows...


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't draw realistically, despite taking a number of art classes all through high school. XD I go for my own cartoony style, and it makes me happy.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I love to draw. I draw whenever I'm not sleeping, eating or playing video games. Though, at times I draw while eating or playing video games. At times I do the three of them at the same time. I draw breasts and pretty faces.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonszu said:


> View attachment 88776
> View attachment 88777
> View attachment 88778


You are very talented. Nice line quality


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Le Beau Coeur said:


> You are very talented. Nice line quality


Thank you very much! I'm still nowhere close to call myself an artist but I do my best. 

Those are drawing I made two years ago, I didn't documented newest drawings.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonszu said:


> Thank you very much! I'm still nowhere close to call myself an artist but I do my best.
> 
> Those are drawing I made two years ago, I didn't documented newest drawings.


I imagine they must be good and you definitely seem like an artist to me! I hope you keep drawing!


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

It used to be all I would do in school during a boring lecture. I used to draw a lot more when I was a kid/teenager, but now that I'm an adult, I don't find myself drawing as much as I used to. It's shame though, I'm good at it (at least, I THINK I'm good at it)


----------

